# Antibiotics



## Stella (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi, I am a new member but have been reading info. on the board for awhile. Thats where I found out about Michaels tapes and decided to try them as none of my usual things for managing this ( I'm ibs-c) were working anymore. I started to see improvement very quickly and am now half way thru and things continue to be good. I do have the odd bad day but not so many and I found I can control it quite abit. When I start to get gut pain and bloated, often when I'm stressed, I try to visualize the wheel slowing down and also the white light from the star session actually travelling thru my GI tract relaxing all the muscles. This works really well for me. My problem is though, I have to go on antibiotics shortly for some dental work I'm having done and am very afraid that they will mess up my whole system and even the hypnosis won't be able to correct the damage (my problems all seemed to start about 5 years ago when I was on antibiotics and I have not had to take any since). The dentist gave me a choice of 3 antibiotics I could use: Amoxicillian, Doxycycline and Dalacin.I would be very interested to know if anyone out there has had to use any of these in the last few years and what effect they had, were they well tolerated or did you have problems? I'm esp. interested if someone has done the tapes and also had to go on antibiotics, how did they react?Also, maybe somone has medical knowledge out there and could tell me which of these three is the least likely to cause problems? I know some are harsher than others.Thanks alot, I very much appreciate any info. anyone can supply. I've been feeling very hopeful since starting the tapes and am very worried about about messing that up!Stella


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Stella - I find that if I take acidophilous (sp?) when taking antibitiotics, it helps. Basically it replaces the bacteria the antibiotics wipe out. My big problem though with antibiotics is D (plus yeast infections).no idea on the tapes but my thought is that the tapes help with other triggers so why should antibiotics be any different.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stella, call your pharmacist and ask what one will have the least impact hopefully on your gut, they can be very helpful with info.First ,I am glad the tapes are helping you.







Some antibiotics have prokentic effects and may actually help the C.As Nancy suggested also it maybe benefical to take probiotics while on them to replenish the gut bacteria.Since its important to go on them for the dental work, you will have to wait and see how your effected by them, I have not taken them while on the tapes or since but if I had to I would. Everyone is effected a different way by drugs and it really depends on the person, but try not to "Think" your going to have problems as that may preddispose you to a problem perhaps. Its more of a do and see thing. Tell the dentist you have a very sensitive sstomach to antibiotics also, I am sure it won't be the first time he has heard that.Good luck and let us know how you make out, the HT may even help the dentist visit really to relax you and perhaps any pain wise problems. This is tough, but you gotta do what you gotta do really.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I had to be on antibiotics for a month with an abcessed tooth and to have a wisdom tooth pulled, it did bother me and I was right in the middle of the tapes but after a couple of weeks I better than before. I did take a probiotic


----------

